# if Nene stayed with the Knicks...



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

would you think he'd have better numbers? if so, how much better?


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

NY is much better than Denver, with Nene it would had be much better, a playoff team. Nene would play more minutes and would have better numbers, 12-9. what do you think? And Nene would be the rookie of the year.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm not quite sure about it. NY is a hard place to start your rookie career, Nene couldn't say a word in english and he would have to handle the pressure. Remember when he was drafted the Knick fans booed (I'm not sure if this word exist) him. Not a good sign at all.


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

you know what? screw the knicks, im from brazil and after a saw the fans booe him i couldn´t be happier that he was trade to the nuggets.
i hope you guys end up with one of the 2 brazilians top 15 (anderson and leandrinho), i guess Nene would love it.

i hope that you guys get a better season next year, and all the brazil will be at your side trying to suport you guys.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I'm not quite sure about it. NY is a hard place to start your rookie career, Nene couldn't say a word in english and he would have to handle the pressure. Remember when he was drafted the Knick fans booed (I'm not sure if this word exist) him. Not a good sign at all.


One thing we must remember JG, New York fans will boo any pick that the Knicks ever make...it's like a tradition.


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

Well first of all NY is not much better than the nuggets. keep in mind that denver plays in the much tougher conference. i would have to agree though that nene would have had better numbers in NY because he wouldn't have had to go up against kg, duncan, webber, etc.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>plasticman23</b>!
> Well first of all NY is not much better than the nuggets. keep in mind that denver plays in the much tougher conference. i would have to agree though that nene would have had better numbers in NY because he wouldn't have had to go up against kg, duncan, webber, etc.


exactly what i was going to say. the east front court is crap compared to the west.


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> would you think he'd have better numbers? if so, how much better?




you doesn't need to go so far with your thought. 

The numbers would be the same ones. 

The time will make him to improve the shot of 15 feet. 
And he had been in the mark of the 25 pts.


---------------------------------------
varejao is off.


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> One thing we must remember JG, New York fans will boo any pick that the Knicks ever make...it's like a tradition.


Don't Take It Personal, its A Formality....Especially Since Layden Is On The HotSeat, He is the Sole Reason We Are not in the Playoffs.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

didnt NY draft Nene for Denver as wasnt the deal agreed to before-hand and then they picked Nene for them?? perhaps if they had not done the trade, they wouldnt have picked Nene......


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joluis</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't Take It Personal, its A Formality....Especially Since Layden Is On The HotSeat, He is the Sole Reason We Are not in the Playoffs.


Nothing personal, but imagine what Nene was thinking when he heard the crowd. I bet he was very confused at the moment. :yes:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Nothing personal, but imagine what Nene was thinking when he heard the crowd. I bet he was very confused at the moment. :yes:


nene said he didnt hear the boos because he was so excited to be drafted. if you watch the tape he was smiling like crazy as he walked and danced on stage.


----------



## Mile High Maniac (Jun 15, 2002)

We Nuggets fans are the ones smiling like crazy now. Nene's got massive upside and his defensive game is better than I thought it'd be right off the bat. 

I really liked McDyess, but this was a steal of a deal for the Nuggets. We're set at the PF position for the next dozen years or so.

Now they just need to draft Carmelo Anthony, bring in a couple of free agents who can help the offense and who'll buy into Buzz's hard working style & system and things are looking way up around here.


----------

